# Advice to a younger me



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have a prolonged holiday and have spent quite many hours rereading through this blog of you people who have leaky gas/ rectal odor, something I myself have had issues with since I was 12 (I am 34 now).

I feel great sympathy for all of you, especially the younger ones (many in their teens) who are in the middle of great distress and misery.

I am simply gonna write a post as I would have liked to read it myself when i was 12-18 or so. Hopefully it will help someone.

Firstly. My life has turned out overall to be good, at times great (when I was 12-18 and in outright stinky misery I sincerily doubted this could ever turn out to be the case, so it would have been very important for me to read this). I am happily married to a beautiful, a bit crazy, Greek woman. Lg has (by no comparision) been my biggest problem in life, but it has not broken me.

Second. If you don't have any fysical problems (I understand some of you have rectal prolapses etc) I recommend you focus first on three things: finding a diet that suits you (you have to try all kinds of diets, and write food journal at the same time) develop emotionally (resilience!), find a probiotics that suits you (some will make you harder, some looser, many will reduce gas).
Speaking about food journal you should definitely record it digitally. You can download apps that can be good ("IBS FoodAnalyzer" for Android is a free app I have done myself). Simplest is perhaps to use Excel and color code good and bad days and find patterns. And again: Experiment with diet!

Thirdly. If you are unemployed, staying home, not having friends etc its very easy to get too focused on your problems. If you are not doing it already I sincerely recommend you training a lot. Outdoor activities like running or bicycling are great way of farting away time  I have found that this is the way I spend time with friends these days. It is great fun, lg is no issue either.

Fourthly. Job situation. There are jobs where lg is of not too big concern. I worked in physically jobs many years for just that reason. Mailman, greenhouse etc. This area is my main problem for me today since I try to get into an office job. I still have problems when nervous (I am quite sure many of us have an extra strong connection between brain and gut).

Fiftly. Specifics. I eat a low carb diet (veggies above ground ok, like tomatoes, lettuce, paprica) with lots of fats and normal amounts of protein. Fats can be fish and oliveoil (the type of fats that everybody considers healthy), i eat those but also lots of cheese, cream for example. I have found a diet that works for me. In my home country Sweden low carb diet has become a buzz word for a diet that frankly cures people from IBS, and many books have been written about it and newspapers have talked about this a lot. I knew early on that all types of sugar was bad for my symptoms, so many years I tried to avoid them. It is however very difficult (impossible?) to keep a diet very low on sugars if you are also eating very little fat. I thought many years that I couldn't digest fat, but it turned out to be the opposite, and I am so much better for it! If this diet is not for you, try out the many other ones.
I eat a midrange probiotics which has helped me. I am less dependent on it when I stick to the low carb diet but with it I still have better bowel movements, reduced gas, and I also believe probiotics increases my confidence. I eat 2 times recommended dosis.

...

All this said (I have written the following elsewhere in the forum), I strongly believe that we as a community with a problem must do more to make things "roll forward". "Leaky Gas" seems to be the name everybody is using here, well we should really try to get a wikipedia page up in that name. We seem to be too few to be known by doctors/ scientific community. It would be wonderful if there could have been made some kind of scientific paper on us. Are there any among us who is studying medicine, is a nurse or doctor? I have become convinced that if something (even small) should happen we have to do it by ourselves.


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

Advice to a younger me: Trust no one, not even your family, they will fuck you up whenever they can, don´t be honest, be corrupt, if you find a wallet on the floor don´t be a moron like i was, keep the money and throw the rest of the wallet with documents to the garbage, Don´t hesitate to lie, being a good lier is extremely important to reach your goals. Do not help anyone, never hold your tongue, be racist, homophobic, xenophobic, etc. with all your heart and be proud for that Hate the people that treason your trust, hate the people that laugh of you, hate, hate with all your heart and you´ll find a strength you never knew you had.

And much more, that would be the advices to a younger me.


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

Oh, and to Whereibelong, i was joking with that of wishing you the best, you talked very bad of me at my back, F. U. C. K. Y. O. U. MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Mariano are you ok bro?


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

You mentioned you were married. That's really incredible. In my experience, women are generally turned off by leaky gas. I guess it kills the mood or something.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

TheCarl said:


> ...
> 
> All this said (I have written the following elsewhere in the forum), I strongly believe that we as a community with a problem must do more to make things "roll forward". "Leaky Gas" seems to be the name everybody is using here, well we should really try to get a wikipedia page up in that name. We seem to be too few to be known by doctors/ scientific community. It would be wonderful if there could have been made some kind of scientific paper on us. Are there any among us who is studying medicine, is a nurse or doctor? I have become convinced that if something (even small) should happen we have to do it by ourselves.


Studying to be a nurse. Delayed it for so long and stayed in emergency medical services because I could just hang in the back and turn on exhaust vents, plus I mainly deal with some really smelly crazy patients.

Also about the Food Analyzer app, you should opt to pay for the Monash FODMAP app instead. It's kept up to date and has specific serving sizes, but also tells you if a certain food contains no FODMAPS at all so you can eat as much as you want of it.



lone_wolf777 said:


> You mentioned you were married. That's really incredible. In my experience, women are generally turned off by leaky gas. I guess it kills the mood or something.


I'm currently with an amazing woman who understands my condition and helps with dieting and so forth. Also understands my anxiety and need for space if I ever have gas attacks, but she also farts back to make me feel less self-conscious (is that a good or bad thing?) I have a lavender oil diffuser that I turn on a lot. So yeah, you can definitely find someone that looks beyond your smell. It may be easy for me to say now, but don't stress too much. It just makes life worse.


----------



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

meager said:


> Studying to be a nurse. Delayed it for so long and stayed in emergency medical services because I could just hang in the back and turn on exhaust vents, plus I mainly deal with some really smelly crazy patients.
> .


Meager, thanks for responding. That's very interesting that you study to become a nurse. Is it some kind of thesis (such as a B.A.) you should do? Any plans to make it about Leaky Gas?


----------



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

lone_wolf777 said:


> You mentioned you were married. That's really incredible. In my experience, women are generally turned off by leaky gas. I guess it kills the mood or something.


Hi lone_wolf and I am happy you read my post,

These days If I stick to my diet I only have problems when my mind is in problems (nervous,stressed, low mood). I am kind of "half cured". My first girlfriend had some kind of IBS herself, and a very non sensitive nose, so it worked out there in any case. Her main problem was that I complained about it too much.
But frankly I think quite many of us are married, have girlfriends, some have kids. I have seen a youtube video of a guy in his fifties who farts non stop like crazy and he and his wife are some kind of soulmates or whatever...


----------

